# ESPN3 on Roku?



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

Can ESPN3 be watched through the Roku? I can get ESPN3 on my computer, but can't figure out if I can or how to stream it thru the Roku. It is a pain to have to connect the laptop to the tv.

Thanks


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

bigwad said:


> Can ESPN3 be watched through the Roku? I can get ESPN3 on my computer, but can't figure out if I can or how to stream it thru the Roku. It is a pain to have to connect the laptop to the tv.
> 
> Thanks


As of now, it still has not been added as a channel. The only way I know of doing it is via the PlayOn service through your PC to your ROKU player.


----------

